# Vanguard Fuel Options



## MartinGale (Dec 17, 2011)

I purchased an older whole house generator several months back. It has an electronic speed regulator that isn't working properly. I haven't been able to identify the manufacturer of the regulator. When running the engine runs away.

Anyone know who made the regulators used in these sets?

Second question. Unit is marked that it is configured for LP. It is currently running on gasoline. Did Vanguard supply duel or tri-fuel engines? There is a hose barb on the side of the carburetor. I hate to buy a carburetor adapter to run on propane if it is already configured for LP gas. 

Details of genset are:

Extend Power Standby Generator Set
7.5 KW 120/240 Volt
Model GEN 120/240A-075AP
S/N 116
AC Amps 30
Max RPM 3600
Dry Weight 360
Max Ambient 115
NOM Volts 120/240
Mfg. Date Mar 2000
Fuel LP
Ground Negative

Manufactured by Eagle Picher Technologies, LLC
Joplin, MO 64801

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

not sure about the regulator, but i do think they are tri fuel


----------



## MartinGale (Dec 17, 2011)

*Vanguard Carburetors*

I've been digging around in the generator cabinet. I never paid a lot of attention to the mounting of the generator to the engine. Normally they are joined directly together. This unit has a shaft coupling about 5 inches long. I had spent most of my time trying to find a speed sensor on the engine. No luck on the engine, so I thought the governor could be sensing AC frequency for speed regulation.

I finally dug around and found a tachometer pickup over the shaft coupling. Turns out the seller was tinkering with the generator because there was no AC output. He must have removed the generator and the coupling.

While i was trying to figure out if the tachometer sensor was magnetic or optical i turned the shaft by hand. I found a reflective dot on the coupling. Unfortunately, the coupling is put on the opposite orientation of the original installation. As a result the reflector does not line up with the optical sensor.

I'm going to try putting a bit of reflective tape from HD on the shaft to see if it Is adequate for the tach sensor. I'm hoping this takes care of the overspeed problem.

Stil no luck regarding connecting to LP or NG. I hate to buy a kit to fiddle the carburetor if it is already equipped with a duel or tri fuel carburetor. I know the new Wincos using the Vanguard are tri fuel. If anyone has a photo of a duel or tri fuel vanguard carburetor, it would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## RAnst4038 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like you got a pig in a poke there. If there is a barb fitting on the carb that is the Nat or LP gas connection. But you need a zero governor to feed that natural. And you need a liquid vaporizer/pressure regulator to feed it LP. Did it come with any of that?


----------

